# Girls panties for boys?



## Heffernhyphen

I'll be interested to see what kind of opinions this one generates.

The boy I sit for is 3 years/4 months old and shows NO, ZERO, ZILCH interest in the potty. No, correction, he shows a huge averse interest. He ain't using no potty and that's that.

Sooooooooo, recently he said he would wear real UNDIES, which I see as a big step in the right direction . . . a step which should be taken no matter what. But here's the catch . . . the undies he specifically asked for are Dora The Explorer undies. His mom looked for them, and the only ones with Dora she can find are pink, bikini style, and have lace.

Thoughts?


----------



## Alkenny

They're just undies...he won't know they're "girls" unless someone makes it an issue. I say go for it if he wants them and it helps.


----------



## katallen

I say let him have them. It is completely normal for boys to want to play with dolls and even wear dresses, my brother did until he was six, if it works for you than let him do it.


----------



## isulari

.


----------



## lizard

Let him feel pretty! He doesn't know they are girls panties.


----------



## eclipse

we almost got ds dora panties - but he ended up opting for Thomas the Tank Engine instead - it wouldn't have bothered me at all. When he was in pull ups, sometimes he would get the minnie mouse pink ones - i let him pick. I imagine sharing a bed with mom and breastfeeding until he was four would make him gay faster than pink panties :LOL (um, kidding, btw)


----------



## chersolly

Maybe the Momma can buy some plain boy-style underwear and find some Dora iron-ons?


----------



## juicylucy




----------



## Dakota's Mom

I've complained about that issue a lot. My son loves Dora. But almost everything you can buy with Dora on it is pink. Since everyone calls Dakota a girl now, I wasn't about to put pink on him. Consequently he has no clothes with Dora. He does have an umbrella that is lavender. Fortunately he also adores Thomas and Nemo. So he has Thomas and Nemo underwear. Do you know how hard it is to find underwear that is no super heroes or other violent type characters. Even plain white ones were hard to find. Fortunately his big sister found him the ones he has.

Kathi


----------



## isulari

.


----------



## hottmama

My son wears dresses. I think it's fine. Why gender-type little kids who don't care?


----------



## GoodWillHunter

Underwear is underwear. Even if a boy wears pink with lace, the penis is still firmly attached. Significance is what you make of it.


----------



## mattjule

As long as they are comfortable-if they are bikini style I wonder if there is enough fabric in the front to hold everything in. If he gets half his scrotum pinched on the outside of the undies, that could be a major set-back in potty learning.


----------



## Moon Faerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dakota's Mom*
Do you know how hard it is to find underwear that is no super heroes or other violent type characters. Even plain white ones were hard to find. Fortunately his big sister found him the ones he has.

I know a PP mentioned OshKosh. Gymboree, Children's Place, and Gap all sell 'em too.

I don't see any problem with him wearing them. Underwear is underwear. If that's what he wants, go for it.


----------



## bobica

if it gets him interested in the potty, why not?!


----------



## Crunchier

i'll be joining the panty-wearing boys soon. I hate plain white undies, and I refuse to buy character undies. I did find some plain, light colored briefs for little girls. They cost a lot less and look comfy, are higher quality, and won't show under his (little girls) shorts. I buy him girls shirts and shorts too, because they fit more snugly, are cuter, more comfy, and lighter in color than boys clothes. Nobody knows that they are girls clothes.


----------



## Bekka

Hi, my dd loved trains when she was toddler. It is IMPOSSIBLE to find train undies for a girl. I know--I looked. I finally got Thomas underwear for her, and she loved them. Little boy briefs. Whatever. So, if I had a ds that loved Dora, I'd go to the fabric store and get 1 or 2 yards of Dora fabric and make a bunch of boxer shorts, but that's what I'd do







. I'm sure they have a boxer pattern for kids (just for an example, if you page down here, you'll find a boxer pattern for all sizes from 2 on up)

http://www.timmelfabrics.com/jalie.htm

Or you could buy a pack of little boxers and reverse engineer.


----------



## mermommy

Let him wear what he wants * shrug* - honestly if someone has a problem with it ask them WTH they are inspecting his underwear....


----------



## Carolinamidwife

How could it possibly matter? Seriously, not trying to be flip but what might happen to a boy who wears girl's underwear? My 6 year old occasionally wears flowered underwear and when the father of someone he used to be friends with found out he made a point to declare it was certainly not OK for his son. I really don't get it... it's like people refusing to put flowered diapers on their boys. Gimme a break.


----------



## Proudmom

Underwear is underwear. Let him wear what he wants. It truly doesn't matter. DS will wear anything and prefers flashy pink stuff.

PM


----------



## jennifera

I have a 3 year old son and 6 year old boy/girl twins, And my 6 year old will actually switch places with his sister at times, she wears his clothes including underpants and he will wear her clothes including panties, As i said in one of my other posts, Both of my sons were dressed as girls on a Saturday and Sunday last month, And my daughter was dressed as her brother during the same time period, we had gone out to do errands, shopping and visit friends and relatives, Both of my sons have long hair and get mistaken for girls almost all the time.

Even if both of my sons are dressed in boys clothes, Most of the time people think that i have 3 daughters and not 1 daughter and 2 sons, Both of my sons have unisex names, So when i call them no one looks at us funny if they are dressed in girls clothes.


----------



## sweetest

Yep, gender sterotypes/baggage will happen soon enough. Let them just be little and like what they like.


----------



## ~member~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodWillHunter*
Underwear is underwear. Even if a boy wears pink with lace, the penis is still firmly attached. Significance is what you make of it.









:


----------



## Marsupialmom

Since my girls wore their brothers old undies to potty learn this wouldn't bother me a bit. Most likely nobody will notice.....Now if either gender of my kids wanted to wear the opposite gender undies I would be fine with it but I would have an honest converstation about other people seeing it and thinking it was funny. I would work on come backs and stuff to help them deal with questions.


----------



## MomToKandE

I'd certainly go along with it to encourage the potty... beyond that I don't know.

I just bought my ds Dora swim diapers because he LOVES Dora. Somehow the idea of putting him in lacy girls bikinis seems strange to me though. (blame society I guess) My dd had plain Dora bikinis when she was little. If I could find Dora briefs I wouldn't be strange about it but that's my hang-up I guess.

In the short run anyway I'd go with whatever it takes to encourage the potty. They'll be under clothes anyway so who cares. He'll probably be in to something else soon enough anyway.

Funny side note: My dd has declared Dora to be "a baby show" but she like Diego. I've figured they created the Diego show to pacify people who were upset that their sons liked Dora but my kids are the reverse.


----------



## ryleeee

link to ebay search for dora iron-ons

i don't think there is anything wrong with his love of dora, i know a lot of little guys that like dora. there is a link above to some iron-on transfers you can buy on ebay, there is a wide variety there. i think the bikini style underwear might be uncomfortable for him, i'd get some iron-ons and normal briefs and have him help you make his own.


----------



## BeBe123

Thank goodness other kids are like my DS! He has never really asked for girl panties, but he does LOVE the color pink and carries around a pink Hello Kitty blanket. I just always assumed it is because he is so close to me. I'm a girly girl and he's a mama's boy...

But i wouldn't have a problem with putting him in pink panites if he wanted them. He's young, and i doubt it would be life changing!


----------



## Flor

Ds loves dora too and has a lot of other Dora stuff, but since her cousin Diego is getting popular, I imagine that stuff with both of them on it will be easier to find.
Wait, I take that back.
Ds has Madagascar underwear, but his favorite character is Gloria the Hippo who is a girl and is not on the boys underwear. I thought, that's weird, there is clearly 4 main characters and she's missing. Then he got Cars underwear and Sally, the girl car (his favorite) is missing. Then, he got Over the Hedge underwear, and the girls skunk is missing!!!! Clearly they do not put girl animals on little boy underwear. Would someone really be upset to have a girl character on boy underwear??? How dumb is that?


----------



## BlueNote

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama*
My son wears dresses. I think it's fine. Why gender-type little kids who don't care?

Exactly. I have a four and a half year old who wears dresses, pink, has My Little Pony underwear, etc etc. I have had a heck of a time dealing with family members on this, but my stance is still the same. He's just going with what interests him at the time. There is no need to put a child in a gender specific box. It's really a shame when people do that. It's stifling their creativity, their personality, and telling them how they feel is wrong somehow.

It's not wrong. It's NORMAL.

I've had family *ingore* him while he is in a dress. Flat out not talk to him, even if he is talking to that person.

It's unacceptable.

So, go ahead. Let your fella wear what he wants. There is NO such thing as "girl and boy" other than penises, testes, ovaries and vaginas.

That's all the male female definitions there needs to be.

Let the rest of the world shove it.


----------



## maria423

I'd totally get him the pink Dora undies! When my dd started using the potty, she insisted on buying some boy's Nemo undies. With the little opening flap thing in the front. She loves them!


----------



## straighthaircurly

My son has those undies! He loves Dora and was dead set on getting those.


----------



## Monie

When my dd was pottylearning, she wanted blues clues panties. The only ones we could find were boys briefs. I bought them for her and she loved them, but was annoyed with the "pocket", as she called it. I just sewed it up and she was happy!

(she's 9 now and would die of embarrassment if she knew that I wrote that!)


----------



## mollyeilis

If DS really wanted a character on his underpants that would be fine. However, what he has absolutely LOVED, is when we found some boxer briefs just like DH wears. I found them at Burlington Coat Factory/Baby Depot, and they are just wonderful. When he wears them, he feels just like papa, and he hasn't peed in them yet.

The cutesie blue stripey starry padded "training" underwear have been peed in, but not the papa underwear.


----------



## JBaxter

Have a little Dora lover here too. We did get Diego undies last week he was just as excited over them as his Dora shirt.


----------



## JuJuBees

i wouldnt personally let my son wear pink dora underwear.. but i dont have a son, yet. i think my husband would have a fit.


----------



## rere

My girl picked out underpants with a "wiener hole"(for lack of a better word).That's just what they are...underpants.It doesn't matter.If it were the other way around I don't think it would bother me either.


----------



## Pandora114

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JuJuBees* 
i wouldnt personally let my son wear pink dora underwear.. but i dont have a son, yet. i think my husband would have a fit.









:

Boys have equipment that girls dont therefore need different type of underwear than girls.

I'd be more worried about him getting pinched and chafed and not having the proper support than the colouration though.


----------



## JBaxter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 







:

Boys have equipment that girls dont therefore need different type of underwear than girls.

I'd be more worried about him getting pinched and chafed and not having the proper support than the colouration though.

Mom of 3 boys here and I can tell you NONE of my boys up through at least age 10 have used the opening in the briefs. I say 10 because that is the age my older 2 stopped peeing in front of me.

I am curious now would they get chafed or pinched? I was trying to figure that out ( honestly not flaming) .


----------



## mollyeilis

I don't know of ANY boys or men who actually use that flap...







It's the most ridiculous thing ever, IMO. Oh, wait, no, IMO, nursing bra openings are THE most ridiculous things, and boy underpants flaps are the second most.


----------



## wonderwahine

i agree with pps........they are just undies and hes just a kid.


----------



## AngelBee

I personally would bring him to pick out his own boy undies or buy a Dora patch to put on boy undies


----------



## 2mama

my nephew is 3 and wears his sisters hand me down undies. It not a big deal and they seem to fit him better anyways since he is slim.


----------



## aisraeltax

if thats what he wants, then i dont see a big deal.i hate the gender specific roles we inflict on our children at such a young age. and this may help him potty train...great!


----------



## Thystle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodWillHunter* 
Underwear is underwear. Even if a boy wears pink with lace, the penis is still firmly attached. Significance is what you make of it.


















If it gets the job done I would not care less. UNLESS someone else around him will give him a complex and make fun of him.

They do have "Go Diego Go" undies for boys... that might be a comprimise.


----------



## Pandora114

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
Mom of 3 boys here and I can tell you NONE of my boys up through at least age 10 have used the opening in the briefs. I say 10 because that is the age my older 2 stopped peeing in front of me.

I am curious now would they get chafed or pinched? I was trying to figure that out ( honestly not flaming) .

I dunno, that's what my DH told me. He's the one with the tackle.

He said that girl undies wouldn't have the support needed for a boy (has nothing to do with the weener flap) And that the cut between the legs just is all wrong to even be remotely comfortable for a boy.

He remembered when his mom mistakenly bought him girl underwear when he was about 5 and he said it was the most uncomfortable thing he's ever worn. it felt like his testicles were getting mashed inside his body....


----------



## wonderwahine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 
I dunno, that's what my DH told me. He's the one with the tackle.

He said that girl undies wouldn't have the support needed for a boy (has nothing to do with the weener flap) And that the cut between the legs just is all wrong to even be remotely comfortable for a boy.

He remembered when his mom mistakenly bought him girl underwear when he was about 5 and he said it was the most uncomfortable thing he's ever worn. it felt like his testicles were getting mashed inside his body....

not to be crude, but maybe hes blessed/cursed with larger than usual or saggier than usual testes....my dh is the same way, and always has been, even breifs are uncomfortable for him.

The support this is a non issue, they dont NEED support, millions of men before underwear were invented survived just fine without them, and men these days wear boxers without support.


----------



## aisraeltax

my sons never ever wore that type of underwear..they always wore boxers...from teh very beginning. its really cute b/c they dont wear them out when they are that young, so my ds2 now wears his brothers boxers...and they will be passed down to ds3. most of them are Gap, so they are 100% cotton comfy and good quality.

but i woudl still get my ds Dora if he wanted them.


----------



## Pandora114

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum* 
not to be crude, but maybe hes blessed/cursed with larger than usual or saggier than usual testes....my dh is the same way, and always has been, even breifs are uncomfortable for him.

The support this is a non issue, they dont NEED support, millions of men before underwear were invented survived just fine without them, and men these days wear boxers without support.

Hubby prefers boxer briefs for sure. A bit of support because he doesn't like the flapping, but not too squishy like the tighty whities...

I say if you're gonna buy girl undies for your son, buy a cheap pair to see if he likes the cut or not. that way you're not out an insane amount of money (and character undies cost a stupid amount for undies that's for sure)

If he's hell bent on wanting dora or princess, get the iron on transfers and iron them on a cut of undies you know he's comfortable in.

A set of undies for a boy/man is similar to a bra for a woman. it's all individual taste. Some like more support, some like medium, some like none at all.


----------



## seven_lux

My son loves to wear his sisters Dora Undies, I let him because I try not to say "that's for girls/boys", he has his own little jocks, but he wants Dora like his sister.

We were actually given he first pair of Dora undies from my friend who has 3 boys, her middle child *loves* Dora, and someone bought Dora Underwear for him for his birthday, which were girl ones because that's all you can get! His mum said no way, and gave some to us.

None of our Dora underpants have lace on them (8prs), but they are girl bikini leg style.

We've never even seen the Dora show, or have any other Dora stuff, but my kids have picked up on her here and there anyway, and are always happy to see her (in the shops, toys at other peoples houses...on their undies everyday..


----------



## mamadeJacob

I don't think it matters at all. If it helps him that's great.


----------



## tboroson

I hate the gender-specificity of all this clothing, especially character clothing. Why on earth are they specifying Dora as a "girls" show and Thomas as a "boys" show???

My only concern, and I have no idea if this is valid since I don't have a boy, but it would be something I would look for, is making sure that the cut of the panties doesn't allow his testes to slip out the sides, then possibly pinch or chafe when he changes position (say, sits). As a PP said, that would sure put a damper on the whole potty training adventure. If it turns out that the cut isn't appropriate, I like the idea of buying "boy" underwear and putting on an iron-on.

For that matter, I think going commando, or a reasonable approximation of it, is healthier anyway. There've been studies showing lowered sperm count in men who wear briefs because of the "support", which equates to squashing the testes against a man's warm body. Humans evolved to let them bits swing free in the breeze. Tight underwear, of any gender style, don't accomplish that. So, perhaps a pair of basic boxers with an iron-on is the healthiest bet.

(For the record, I have a similar opinion about girls wearing panties, though my girls are obsessed with them so I don't fight it. But, I believe panties prevent evaporation and encourage an overly damp, warm environment in the entire genital area. They also harbor germs. That leads to an increased risk of fungal or yeast infections.)


----------



## wonderwahine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tboroson* 
(For the record, I have a similar opinion about girls wearing panties, though my girls are obsessed with them so I don't fight it. But, I believe panties prevent evaporation and encourage an overly damp, warm environment in the entire genital area. They also harbor germs. That leads to an increased risk of fungal or yeast infections.)

ITA......this may be TMI, but i go commando at home and whenever possible.


----------



## umami_mommy

my son's favorite undies are his sparkly pink hello kitty ones.

and my friend's grandaughter's first pairs were boy's sponge bob... since no girls undies came in sponge bob.

who cares anyway?? i mean ask yourself what are you buying into when you buy into the idea of boys and girls undies anyway.


----------



## Cinder

My son is no where even close to potty training, but he really really really wanted his own underwear...we let him pick some, he picked strawberry shortcake...I can't see anything wrong with it at this age, after puberty I think there could be an issue cause of needing more support, but at 2 years old I don't think that is an issue.

We also let him wear nightgowns and pink sleepers and such.


----------

